# Grooming Emergency>>>



## Luluznewz (Oct 27, 2009)

So I posted about grooming problems before, but it has gotten completely out of had. I think I literally almost killed my rabbit trying. I tried to pick up Lulu to groom her because she wont sit still long enough for me to do it. She FLIPPED OUT! Like, this isnt even a bit of struggling, it was a full on meltdown that ended with her staring up at me with wild eyes, I thought she was going to attack. 

She calmed down for about 30 seconds near the end of this drama enough for me to get in like seven brush strokes. She ran back to her cage, and is breathing REALLY hard. I'm kinda worried shes going to have a heart attack.


I can't do this multiple times a week. Its beyond ridiculous, I'm so frustrated. I'm not going to be able to clip her nails, there is NO way.

Is anyone elses rabbit like this? It cant JUST be mine. She is sort of new, but its out of control. If I cant take care of her I dont think I can keep her. She has long hair and has to be groomed.

What worse is now she is TERRIFIED of everyone. I feel like I love this creature who not only hate me, but hates me so much that shes putting herself in danger. I know its not her fault, its not like she knows any better, but that doesnt help me at all.

I know not to try to pick her up again, but here are the list of other things ive tried>>>

A)picking up--FAILED
b)hopping into a carrier, than taking to a confined space--FAILED (she tried to LEAP off the dryer and almost died)
c)put down treats and brushed her while she was distracted--FAILED (shes not much for treats, she takes one than scampers off)

p.s sorry for the long post


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 27, 2009)

It sounds to me like there isn't enough trust in your relationship yet. She sounds like a very insecure rabbit, which is quite common. Some rabbit's just _never _get used to being picked up or handled much. With that said, I have yet to meet one that is so scared they cannot eventually be groomed. Sometimes it just takes some time and trust training. Sometimes it takes tough love. 

My Dunkin sounds similar to your Lulu, just not quite as severe. He hyperventilates (literally) when I go to pick him up and also when I turn him on his back. So what I do when I need trim his nails and do scent glands is wrap him in a towel, doing one thing at a time. I make sure to talk softly and stroke his face periodically. The grooming of the coat is something that will take time for Lulu to get used to. Positive reinforcement, reward even the tiniest good behavior with her favorite treat.

It will take some work and dedication but I believe she will come around. This doesn't mean she will one day act like a perfect little angel when grooming her, but that she will be able to tolerate it. It's also important to realize that she doesn't hate you, but I'm sure she is very terrified. Try looking at things from her perspective. Often times it's hard for us human's to relate to prey animals since we are predators. We see a behavior and cannot understand why something so trivial and silly is such a big deal. However, for a bunny it feels life or death.

Hope this helps a bit! :wave:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, key is don't pick them up just when you want to, it does create distrust and I am guility of that, but I establish some trust first. Therefore, if your bunny is really sick, they allow you to pick them up. It's a trust over time thing. Have you read in our Library? Good place to read! I can send you some links if you need!

Best of luck with your bun, just try to not grab and hold him, buns don't like that. Believe me! That's all I want to do is snatch them up and squeeze 'em! But, I can't, haha. It sucks too, cuz they're so cute!:highfive::grumpy:


----------



## Luluznewz (Oct 27, 2009)

I understand completely that you arnt supposed to pick up rabbits. Its not like I pick her up because I want to cuddle her. I go to great lengths not to pick her up, and dont let anyone else try either.

I just tried today because she HAS to get groomed, and I have to be able to cut her nails. The picking her up thing was a last ditch effort after so many failed grooming attempts. Maybe I should have made that clearer in my post.

I consider getting her grooming done basically a medical necessity becuase her hair could stop up her digestive system if she ingests to much of it. 

I understand bonding takes time. I also understand that one day she might trust me enough not to make this grooming thing the most awful part of both of our days. However, I have to groom her now and I need to figure out how to do it.

Does anyone have suggestions on grooming and cutting the nails of an extremely afraid rabbit? I sort of need actual techniques on how to do it now. Though the encouragement is great too. 

PS:

shes not always afraid, she hops up to me and crawls on me, but she just doesnt like it when I actually reach to touch her. She tolerates it for a second but then hops away. Its not enough to get a grooming in...Its not like she cowers away from me (but she might after this grooming incident...)

I dont mean to sound impatient/pushy/rude, i'm just really worried shes going to get sick again because she swallowed to much hair.


----------



## elrohwen (Oct 27, 2009)

You really shouldn't be picking her up right now if it's freaking her out. There's really no reason for you to pick her up to groom her - just do it on the ground, preferably when she's occupied with something else like her dinner. Unless she's an angora you don't really need to get to her stomach or anything; just groom her back, head, mane, etc while she's on the ground. Maybe you can explain further why you think she needs to be held to be groomed because I think the vast majority of people (breeders as well) groom their buns with all fours on the floor (some people use a grooming table because it keeps the bun from running away, but for a pet owner this isn't necessary). Don't do it using treats, do it while she's eating dinner or breakfast. The larger quantity of food should keep her occupied longer. Do it each time you feed her pellets, every time. Eventually she'll learn that brushing is just something that happens when she gets her food and she won't hop away. But don't push it - if she lets you get 5-10 swipes in and then runs away, leave it for that minute. She's not going to get sick and die because you can't do a super thorough grooming every single day of her life. Bunnies are made to groom themselves and while we help them out with brushing, their digestive systems can usually handle a lot of things.

And as for nail clippings, I would take her to the vet to have that done while you work on building up her confidence with you. The vet will charge you $10-15 and it's absolutely worth it to do this while you continue to build up her trust.


----------



## pamnock (Oct 27, 2009)

It's important to be firm, gentle and handle your rabbit often. Create a sense of security by holding your rabbit firmly wrapped up in a towel. 

Health exams and medical procedures are very difficult to perform on a rabbit that cannot be handled.

Pam


----------



## Luluznewz (Oct 27, 2009)

The reason I thought she needed to be picked up was just because she wouldnt hold still for a second. I tried the food thing, but shes really not the type of rabbit to eat everything in one sitting. She eats lettuce and pellets throughout the day slowly, taking a little at a time. I just havent been able to get even a decent grooming in.

This is the first time I tried to pick her up the whole time ive owned her, and obviously I wont do it again. I guess I'll keep trying to do it while she is distracted with food, i'm just worried its not enough.

Thanks for the tip about the vet, I didnt realize they clipped nails for such a reasonable rate. I will definitely do that.

I dont mean to freak out. She stopped eating and got pretty sick once already, and the vet said it might have been because she was molting, so now i guess i'm a little spooked.


----------



## Richard0600 (Oct 27, 2009)

OMG... I can't believe people can even trim their nails without wrapping them in towels... I can't pick up my rabbits.. never been able to and I guess it was my fault for not being persistant enough when they were younger.. but yeah everytime i try to pick up one of my bunnies they go psycho (kicking and trying hard to run away)... They do let me groom them though.. and they do like to join me while im watching tv etc. they jsut dont liked to be picked up =(...


Trimming nails:

What i do is lure them out with a treat.. and trap them under a big towel.. once under the towel i roll them up so that they are restricted from all movement.. think tube.. make sure they can breathe!... after that i just pull out each limb (careful you dont break anything =s) and trim their nails...(they can sense the danger though.. everytime im about to catch them.. they are very hesistant.. its like they know something bad is going to happen)


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 27, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with picking your rabbit up for grooming, this is something she will have to learn to tolerate. The only way for her to realize you aren't going to hurt her or let anything bad happen when you pick her up is do it often, so she get's used to it. 

I'm working with Dunkin getting him used to being picked up. When holding him I give him a cookie when he calms down and after I put him down as a reward for being held. I walk slowly around the house a bit holding him very securely so he can see that he can trust me. For grooming, because he has nipped my shoulder when I turn him over to clean his glands, I wrap him in towel. Put the rabbit on your lap, a towel over them, then turn the rabbit over. This way you can still get to their feet and glands.

Try this, when you pick her up set her in your lap and start petting her head right away. Use your hand to gently keep her head down will you continue to pet her. Believe it or not, I find when grooming nervous rabbit's at the rescue that they feel more secure this way. Make sure when brushing to be very gentle.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 27, 2009)

So... I have a really long story to tell... and I think there is a point to it, if you bear with me.

I did not pick up Kirby for a good month after I adopted him. I remember very clearly. It was the day after Christmas - in order to cut his nails I had to pick him up and it was an absolute nightmare. I was chasing him around for THREE hours, towel in hand, sweating, and very, very discouraged and upset. I got so angry that we did it all over again the following day because we did not finish nails the first day. We went through a really rough patch after that event. He really hated me, couldn't stand the sight/smell of me for days and was very scared and extremely cautious for a while. I wasn't able to get 5 good swipes of the fur brush on him per night to groom him when he started to molt. And that's how we went about it for weeks. I hand-groomed him with my fingers and some water, just while petting him to give him his way so that he knew I was not out to get him and it was about necessity. 

It's really too soon for a rabbit to trust a human, a new home, doing new things to them. I understand there are needs that we have as humans to care for our pets, but their psychological need is just as important. It took months and months. Duirng our earlier period together, I only picked him up when absolutely necessary which is about only once a month, I did everything necessary, quick and dirty, and let him go with a treat which he OFTEN did not even bother to take because he was so upset. A year later, now I can pretty much let Kirby know by my body language that I was going to pick him up and he braces for it - and we just do it. He does not LIKE it, but he is perfectly calm for it. Total 360 degree change from Christmas 2008.

I also disagree based on my experience with my other rabbit, Toby, that a ton of handling as a baby would enable you to have a better time with a rabbit later. I really think it boils down to the individual rabbit's personality and how you forge the relationship with the animal. I handled Toby a LOT when he was a tiny baby of 6-7 weeks and when he grew up, he fought just as hard as your Lulu. Everything you described is reminiscent of my experience with Toby as soon as he got some muscles and some weight behind him. He even shrinks away when I try to pet him. 

I grew discouraged and at times, resentful, with him. But one day when he was maybe 5 months old, I finally gave in and said to myself I'll do it his way. He didn't want to be groomed, so I just kept petting him, and hand grooming him. I would take a swipe with a brush whenever I could, and he would bolt away, and that's how we got along. I sit in his cage every day, several times, anddo the samelittle song and dance until I am happy that I have gotten all the loose fur off for the day. With time and with routine, he is growing to understand that grooming isn't a bad experience. He still won't hold still or let me hold him to groom, but he would sit for a good 15 seconds for a FEW good swipes. Pets and strokes from my hand are now accepted and I use that to help take off more fur. My husband's hand is still rejected with ear flicks and rapid bunny disappearance from the scene of the attempted petting.

Toby still does not like to be held. He will fight me tooth and nail, ramming himself into all sorts of things to escape at ALL costs. It is heartbreaking, and makes me extremely worried about his health when he jumps several feel in the air just to get away from me. Luckily by the time of his first molt, I was familiar enough with his movement and I could tell when he was positioning to bust a move on me. He and I are still a work in progress, but he is no longer nipping me and thumping at me, charging and grunting. 

So... long stories short, I think that as a lionhead breed, she will survive if you don't groom her 100% to the degree you think she needs. There are ways to ensure that she doesn't ingest too much fur even if she is molting. There are ways to groom her in a way that is acceptable to her. With bunnies that are difficult to win over, bending to the rabbit's will is very important so that you learn what she is capable of and she learns that she is not in danger in your care. Based on how she is behaving, I don't think that she thinks she is safe yet, and that is not your fault - she is just being a rabbit. It will take time. Figure out what she is comfortable with and see what you can do to work around her boundaries. Some bunnies unfortunately don't let their humans in. I do feel Lulu just needs some more time before anyone can make a determination on that.

Sorry for the long, long reply.


----------



## elrohwen (Oct 28, 2009)

Kirby, that was a great post!


----------



## Luluznewz (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah thanks Kirby. That was really helpful. You all sound so happy with your bunnies so I guess its hard to remember that probably everyone goes through something like this at some point. 

She was really really mad at me for the past two days. Like, I felt the full weight of bunny rejection. Late last night though she finally came back out of her cage and even nudged me a couple of times. It was a "your in the way" or a "your sitting on my pillow" nudge, but it was contact. 

Thankfully she doesnt seem to hold a grudge for all that long. She still doesnt want me to pet her, but I think I'll be able to get a bit of grooming with my fingers done.

I hope she warms up. I'm not expecting her to become a dog or anything, but I'll feel extremely thankful if she lets me rub her nose. 

Thanks for the support.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 28, 2009)

She is quick to forgive so there is definitely hope. If all she will allow is nose rubs, then at least that's a start. Kirby was very much like this too. He would accept petting on he head, not on the body. Slowly he would let me pet a bit more of him. As soon as I touched a footie he would run away. Eventually he let me touch his foot. Now I can even stroke the tops of his paws and he remains calm. 

I will tell you that with Kirby i tried so hard and so long to be patient and one time he rejected me for what seemed like no reason at all. I was on the floor bawling, rejected, and feeling pretty pathetic over a rabbit. But now we are so good. ...I just feel the need to let people know that it IS possible and it will get better but only with patience, effort and sensitivity to the needs of your individual bun.

Baby steps - just do things within her comfort zone as much as possible and step it up when she is ready. I am still going through these steps with Toby...


----------



## Amy27 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a lionhead and I usually don't have to groom her. But when she molts, I have to because I am afraid she will get a blockage from all the hair. I can't believe how much hair she sheds. My lionhead also hates being picked up. If I sit her on the floor she runs. So this is what I do. Sometimes I will brush her in the litter box because she feels safe there and usually will stay still for a few minutes. Only bad thing is, she will sit up against the litter box so only 1 side of her gets brushed. Another thing I do is put her on the floor. I put one hand under her. I spread my fingers across her belly/chest area. I let her keep her feet on the floor but having my hand there stops her from running. If she tries to run I pick up my hand a little so her front feet come a little off the floor and she can't run. She usually lets me groom her this way. I think it really helps to have her feet on the floor, it makes her calmer, but I still have some control because my hand is under her. 

For the first time I just cut her nails all by myself. To do her front nails I again let her sit on the floor. I held one front foot and she still had the other 3 feet on the floor. She was really calm when I did it that way. But when it came to her back feet, I had to put her in a towel and pick her up. 

My other rabbit, I would never attempt to cut her nails by myself. I will still take her to the vet to do it. The vet even has problems holding her. The vet carries her around in her carrier until she has to take her out because she is so bad about being held. She just freaks out and gets so scared she will bite you. I also will move her around the house in a carrier. When I had to give her meds I had to do it on the floor, in the bathtub, or I would set her on the dryer. 

I would just keep trying different things until you find what way best keeps your bunny calm. Good luck, I know it is frustrating.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Oct 28, 2009)

I have had many rabbits come through here and I have never had much problems, even the ones that hate to be held I can do it. I trim everyone's nails, brush them, ect. I think when you do it so often with many diffrent rabbits you learn how to do it and now be afraid to scare them. 5 minutes of fear for the health of the animal is nothing compared to pain from matting, nails growing into their feet, bald and sore toes and feet, ect. Like Pam said - be firm. If you just let her get away without doing it she learns she can. Moussey HATES being picked up and poked and checked and such but I do it. All on my own, no towel, no third hand, whether she likes it or not.

I suggest long sleaves, maybe even gloves if there is biting or something. Just make up your mind that it is going to be done and do it. Can someone have their hand on her head while you do it? That helps, I have had agressive rabbits, as well as rabbits lose in the house that I can not get close to, and if I put something on her head they would stay right still so I could get them.

Good luck.


----------



## Platypusstar (Oct 28, 2009)

Ceaser is the same way sometimes, but what i do is i sit in a pen with him, cover his eyes with my hand to keep him calm and then i brush him, i think it helps if you talk to them softly. just gotta be patient =) i haven't tried clipping his nails yet =/ not sure how im gonna approach that one lol.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 28, 2009)

Platypusstar wrote:


> Ceaser is the same way sometimes, but what i do is i sit in a pen with him, cover his eyes with my hand to keep him calm and then i brush him, i think it helps if you talk to them softly. just gotta be patient =) i haven't tried clipping his nails yet =/ not sure how im gonna approach that one lol.


covering the eyes help a lot to keep the bun calm. I use a towel and loosely put it over the bunny head and I try to keep a hole for airflow around the nose


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 29, 2009)

Will your Lulu sit on your lap? If so, try petting her from head to tail back and forth. This is what I do with Sweetie, lionhead mix. She loves it and will sit there and let me do it for as long as she likes. Do this for several days/weeks/months. Then introduce her to the grooming brush, brush her very gently applying no pressure. Do this for several days/weeks/months. Then when she gets use to that then add a little pressure so you get some of the loose hair. Pretty soon you will get her use to be being groomed. While doing all of this, talk to Lulu softly. Letting her know that you are helping her stay healthy and that if she ingests too much fur she will get a fur blockage and that would not be good at all.

I hope that this helps you. Have any more questions please let me know.


----------



## Luluznewz (Oct 29, 2009)

Naw, unfortunately we arnt there yet. If Lulu was comfortable enough to let me do that it would be so much easier. Shes still sort of at the stage where I really just cant touch her. Covering her eyes, all that, wouldnt be possible.

I'm hoping shes just a shy bun.


----------



## VioletRose (Feb 16, 2019)

Luluznewz said:


> So I posted about grooming problems before, but it has gotten completely out of had. I think I literally almost killed my rabbit trying. I tried to pick up Lulu to groom her because she wont sit still long enough for me to do it. She FLIPPED OUT! Like, this isnt even a bit of struggling, it was a full on meltdown that ended with her staring up at me with wild eyes, I thought she was going to attack.
> 
> She calmed down for about 30 seconds near the end of this drama enough for me to get in like seven brush strokes. She ran back to her cage, and is breathing REALLY hard. I'm kinda worried shes going to have a heart attack.
> 
> ...




I wouldn't see yourself as failing at all. You are SO patient! I have the exact same experience with my bun, who totally HATES being brushed too, so you are not alone. In fact, so many people here saying same thing, it sounds like the norm. When I googled 'brushing your rabbit without the tears" etc, I saw so many videos of people happily grooming their bunnies, who sat nice and quitely and contentedly throughout the whole thing that I felt like an EPIC failure myself, lol. but it seems that is rare, especially with extra wary, scared personalities or like mine, totally bossy! So don't despair, I get a few swipes in at dinner time, like others suggested here, especially when he is hungries or getting his fave food. As long as your bun is getting 80-90% hay and water, that helps push through the fur. I cut down on treats to just one small one a day, usually a frozen blue berry or half a small strawberry, when my bunny is going through the shedding, which is a few times a year for big ones, seasonally related, and a couple of smaller ones and with more hay, less veggies, maybe only one cup of salad instead of two for the day, or fresh green grass instead, it really seems to encourage the best poops, the large type. So you could also try that with the moulting period. Good luck, and she doesn't hate you (it has taken over 2 years of consistent, loving patience and never once being even slightly angry or irritated with mine for us to be really good friends, so bunnies can be SO slow to trust).


----------

